# Fursona clothing help...?



## Zyren_EX (Oct 25, 2017)

Okay this is kind of a weird question, but could someone give me help or ideas for clothing. I'm having trouble designing an outfit for one of my sonas. They have blue fur and so the only colors I've been able to find that work are white, black, and tan... but the black makes him look too dark (his fur is light blue and I'm aspiring for a pastel emo style theme for them overall). The white and light tan kinda wash out though and don't give enough contrast OTL Can someone help me, I'm still a novice at color theory and it's driving me crazy not being able to figure something out... So any ideas or even just a color scheme would be much appreciated. Thanks.

Main fur color = 






Secondary Fur color =





Has some white markings and eyes are amber in color.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

Use the amber maybe, as it's already a secondary color?


----------



## Mabus (Oct 25, 2017)

:3
*gives firefighter gear*

owo
\ owo / yay!


----------



## Zyren_EX (Oct 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Use the amber maybe, as it's already a secondary color?



I was kinda trying to keep that as an accent color, but ya know what I'll give it a try. Never hurts to experiment ^_^


----------



## Zyren_EX (Oct 25, 2017)

Mabus said:


> :3
> *gives firefighter gear*
> 
> owo
> \ owo / yay!



LOL~! Yeah... no.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 25, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> LOL~! Yeah... no.


Awww xD
*cri*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 25, 2017)

Khaki/Brown?


----------



## Simo (Oct 25, 2017)

Try various shades of orange, maybe some softer shades, or tangerine...not glaring 'safety' orange, but blue and orange work well together, I've found. Also, orange with elements of black could also work, such as a small stripe around a collar, or around sleeves, &c. 

Good luck here!


----------



## Yantiskra (Oct 25, 2017)

It's all in the shades. Any colour may work, but you need to choose a fitting shade of it.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Oct 25, 2017)

Simo said:


> Try various shades of orange, maybe some softer shades, or tangerine...not glaring 'safety' orange, but blue and orange work well together, I've found. Also, orange with elements of black could also work, such as a small stripe around a collar, or around sleeves, &c.
> 
> Good luck here!



Thanks I'll test that out and see what I get ^_^


----------



## Simo (Oct 25, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> Thanks I'll test that out and see what I get ^_^



OK! I tend to think such shades work well with blues; also, maybe a kind of peach/apricot color could be good.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Oct 26, 2017)

Simo said:


> OK! I tend to think such shades work well with blues; also, maybe a kind of peach/apricot color could be good.



Thanks for all the suggestions, I think I'm actually getting somewhere with this design ^_^ The orange and black isn't the pastel I was going for originally, but it does look really good. I might change things up and go with the darker look  Again thanks for your help. I'll try to post some images for you guys later when I finish him.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 26, 2017)

What are clothes?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> What are clothes?



Typical fox lol


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm not sure who the artist is that drew this, or who's fursona this was prepared for, but I had it in my screenshot files and thought maybe it could help with your color planning. 

Searching Pintrest may be another option for fursona color combinations, if you haven't already checked. Large variety of colors & styles to look through. Good luck!


----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> What are clothes?





-..Legacy..- said:


> Typical fox lol



OMG! You should see his closets!

And when he travels, he brings at least a steamer trunk, trust me, even to uninhabited, savage tropical islands. 'Tis a vain and stylish fox, this one!


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 26, 2017)

Simo said:


> OMG! You should see his closets!
> 
> And when he travels, he brings at least a steamer trunk, trust me, even to uninhabited, savage tropical islands. 'Tis a vain and stylish fox, this one!



Oh, that's just silly heartalk, I would never, much too modest.


----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Oh, that's just silly heartalk, I would never, much too modest.



Says the fox with the frilly vestments!


----------



## Steelite (Oct 26, 2017)

Yellow/purple with black/white accent works well with your fur, too.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Oct 26, 2017)

I'd recommend accents or Red, orange, or light brown, as they are contrasting color with Blue. Just make sure to keep the saturation down.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 26, 2017)

I glanced at the main fur color again, and although it's not a furry, maybe the color balances might be to your liking.


----------

